# ph range



## demk323 (Oct 23, 2006)

whats the best ph range for hydroponics?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 23, 2006)

5.4-5.8    it will rise and fall naturally ....this allows the plant to uptake all variences of nutrients, as different nutes are assmiliated at different ph levels.


----------



## KADE (Oct 23, 2006)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> 5.4-5.8 it will rise and fall naturally ....this allows the plant to uptake all variences of nutrients, as different nutes are assmiliated at different ph levels.


 
^^Wrong^^    5.8-6.2


----------



## rockydog (Oct 23, 2006)

Advanced Nutrients says 5.6 is ideal


----------



## leelow (Oct 23, 2006)

5.8 to 6.2 , i would suggest using a ph  adjuster which is also a nutrient with major and micro nute elements not only do you supplement your used up nutrients with this type of adjuster, but they also do not tie up or lock out other nutrient which straight phosphoric acid could do. i believe europonic has one gh i believe has one ive been using millenium lifecircle which i love. they offer a ph down that is veg stat specific and also ph down which is bloom specific really cool stuf works great, no nutrient tie up.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 23, 2006)

sensi seeds g13xhashplant,canna nutes,shallow water culture grown, week eight




ph 5.4-5.8....drifting around of course. tell the buds its wrong.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 23, 2006)

5.4-5.8 sounds right to me too


----------



## KADE (Oct 23, 2006)

Well it really depends for which part of the grow we're all talking about also.
In hydroponics you should PH balance the water after nutrient is added:
Grow: pH 5.8 - 6.2 
Bloom: pH 5.4 - 5.8


----------



## Hick (Oct 24, 2006)

PH nutrient uptake charts


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 24, 2006)

hick where that chart comes from there are 100 others.....




yes,..... keep the ph a little higher in veg- not much a few points.

but in bloom the g-13 loves it all the way down to 5.4. as do alot of other strains. 



nice try shooting me down Rook


----------



## rockydog (Oct 24, 2006)

Like I said before Advanced Nutrients who specialize in MJ growing say 5.6 is ideal. I agree different strains like different pH and PPM. Learning your strain is part of the fun.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 19, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> sensi seeds g13xhashplant,canna nutes,shallow water culture grown, week eight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so even if i could keep the ph at a steady 5.6 i would still want the slight fluctuation  to cover the full range of nute uptake????


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> so even if i could keep the ph at a steady 5.6 i would still want the slight fluctuation  to cover the full range of nute uptake????



IMO, yes.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 19, 2008)

according that chart, mg uptake wouldnt happen below 5.8? when is mg uptake the most vital? veg or flower?


----------



## massproducer (Oct 19, 2008)

i'm not quite sure what chart you are looking at that is saying that MG doesn't get uptaken under 6.8, but it is far from true, especially when you are taking about hydroponics.

MG gets uptaken above 5.8 in hydro and at around 6.5 in soil.  Look over the charts again


----------



## JBonez (Oct 19, 2008)

ninja edit, i meant 5.8, oops!


----------



## whiterussian (Oct 27, 2008)

General Hydroponics says 5.5-6.5 and i always had mine at 6.0 and have had never had any problems or plants dieing


----------

